# Outta Here overnights at Spur



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Left Destin Friday evening, swordfished spur midnite to dayight no swordfish bites. Plenty of bait in lights just no bites. Trolled scattered grass all day, picking away at dolphin and getting one wahoo. Late day found ourselves in clean water south of Spur and stumbled on a big raft of grass packing dolphin. While bailing on the dolphin, a blue crashed the party nailing a free swimming dolphin just off the side of boat. Didn't catch that one but about an hour later we released a blue, than a white, than pulled off another white. Sunday was more grass picking and dolphin bites. Watched a PC boat battle a decent blue near us.

Great weekend on the water, ended up with 14 good dolphin, one wahoo, and two billfish releases.


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Nice report, you can't get much better than that. We struck out on the swords last trip as well. Love the action pictures.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

wow! nice trip!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Awesome pics, heard it's been good out there the last couple weeks.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Awesome! hoping to get out there soon!! Thanks for report!

Robert


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow great report, nice pictures...

I wanna go fishing with you guys....


----------

